# Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)



## Don Pablo (5 Juli 2006)

Heute steht im WESER-KURIER ein Beitrag über eine weitere Gebührenfalle.
Ein Kunde bekam ein Schreiben mit dem Inhalt: „Wir werden Ihren Auftrag zur dauerhaften Voreinstellung des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers für Ortsnetzverbindungen am ... ausführen....“
Da er aber keinen Auftrag vergeben hatte, recherchierte er, wer dafür verantwortlich ist und landete letztlich bei einem Reseller aus Berlin.
Ein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma: "Nach unseren elektronischen Aufzeichnungen haben wir mit dem neuen Kunden telefoniert und ihm ein Angebot gemacht. Da der Kunde Interesse signalisiert hat, haben wir ihm eine Auftragsbestätigung zukommen lassen. Dieser hat er nicht binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen und so ist ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande gekommen. Wir werden ihm daher jetzt auch eine Rechnung für fällige Grundgebühren schicken."
Den kompletten Artikel findet ihr unter Weser-Kurier
http://www.weser-kurier.de/20060705/btag_1670.php?MeldungsID=2006070500940&


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Heute steht im WESER-KURIER ein Beitrag über eine weitere Gebührenfalle.
> Ein Kunde bekam ein Schreiben mit dem Inhalt: „Wir werden Ihren Auftrag zur dauerhaften Voreinstellung des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers für Ortsnetzverbindungen am ... ausführen....“
> Da er aber keinen Auftrag vergeben hatte, recherchierte er, wer dafür verantwortlich ist und landete letztlich bei einem Reseller aus Berlin.
> Ein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma: "Nach unseren elektronischen Aufzeichnungen haben wir mit dem neuen Kunden telefoniert und ihm ein Angebot gemacht. Da der Kunde Interesse signalisiert hat, haben wir ihm eine Auftragsbestätigung zukommen lassen. Dieser hat er nicht binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen und so ist ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande gekommen. Wir werden ihm daher jetzt auch eine Rechnung für fällige Grundgebühren schicken."
> ...


Seit wann ist Schweigen eine Zustimmung?


----------



## Don Pablo (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Heiko schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Schweigen eine Zustimmung?


Das ist mir auch ein Rätsel.
Vielleicht kann man noch ein neues Unterforum einrichten, in dem wir uns ausschließlich unsere Erfahrungen über Fallen per Telefon austauschen. Könnte man doch ggf. unter Dialer und Mehrwertnummern ansiedeln.


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> Das ist mir auch ein Rätsel.
> Vielleicht kann man noch ein neues Unterforum einrichten, in dem wir uns ausschließlich unsere Erfahrungen über Fallen per Telefon austauschen. Könnte man doch ggf. unter Dialer und Mehrwertnummern ansiedeln.


Wir werden den Vorschlag mal diskutieren.


----------



## Don Pablo (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Der Link zum kompletten Artikel funktioniert anscheinend nur am Erscheinungstag. Bei Interesse kann ich den aber auch als PN mailen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist Schweigen eine Zustimmung?



Dann sind ja wohl selbst Auftragsbestätigungen der Telekom auch Null und nichtig, wenn ich die Rechnung zum Schluss nicht zahlen möchte, auchw enn ich den Dienst oder nen Nutzen daraus ziehe?

Also wirklich............... wir müssen mal unterscheiden zwischen ner Auftragsbestätigung an privat Personen oder an Gewerbetreibende.
Unter letzteren gibt es nunmal die schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung mit einer 14 tägigen Wiederspruchsfrist und genau da wird dann ein "schweigen" als Zustimmung genutzt und es ist ein Vertrag.

Nur bei privat Personen sieht es anders aus.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*



> Ein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma: "Nach unseren elektronischen Aufzeichnungen haben wir mit dem neuen Kunden telefoniert und ihm ein Angebot gemacht. Da der Kunde Interesse signalisiert hat, haben wir ihm eine Auftragsbestätigung zukommen lassen. Dieser hat er nicht binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen und so ist ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande gekommen. Wir werden ihm daher jetzt auch eine Rechnung für fällige Grundgebühren schicken."


Leider ist das Textfragment nicht voll  aussagekräftig. Zumindest scheint es so, dass der unfreiwillige Kunde 
keine Auftragsbestätigung innerhalb der 14 Tage bekommen zu haben.
Dies  wäre völlig unüblich und höchst  kundenunfreundlich. Normalerweise ist zu erwarten,  dass diese spätestens nach 2-3 Tagen  zugesandt wird.
Damit entfallen die Einwände des  anonymen Bedenkenträger


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Eigendlich sind die Firmen die an Gewerbetreibende (Firmen) ne Auftragsbestätigung schreiben und nicht ein "Kaufmännisches Bestätigungsschreiben" senden, selber Schuld und zu DUMM, denn genau dieses Kaufmännische Bestätigungsschreiben ist juristisch was ganz anderes als ne Auftragsbestätigung und da gibt es das "annehmen durch schweigen"

ABER: bei privat Personen gibt es sowas nicht da habt ihr Recht.

Maik


----------



## drboe (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also wirklich............... wir müssen mal unterscheiden zwischen ner Auftragsbestätigung an privat Personen oder an Gewerbetreibende.
> Unter letzteren gibt es nunmal die schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung mit einer 14 tägigen Wiederspruchsfrist und genau da wird dann ein "schweigen" als Zustimmung genutzt und es ist ein Vertrag.
> 
> Nur bei privat Personen sieht es anders aus.


Ich kann keinen Unterschied erkennen. Hier geht es um die unbewiesene Behauptung, man hätte einen Auftrag erhalten. Auch bei Gewerbetreibenden muss der "Auftragnehmer" das Bestehen eines Auftrages ggf. beweisen. Andernfalls würde schon aus der Zusendung einer Auftragsbestätigung (ohne das tatsächlich ein Auftrag vorliegt) in den Werksferien ein Vertrag. Und das trifft eben nicht zu, weder im privaten noch im geschäftlichen Bereich. Auch der Gewerbetreibende muss auf unberechtigte Forderungen nicht reagieren (außer Mahnbescheid/Klage).

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Ich muss Dir wiedersprechen. Ein "kaufmännisches Bestätigungsschreiben ist wohl sehr was anderes.

Zitat:

Ist eine Auftragsbestätigung verbindlich ?

Freitag, 07. Juli 2006

_Vollzitat gelöscht siehe  w*w.vertrag.de/news/news7.htm modaction _


Maik


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Damit kein falscher Eindruck ensteht, ich bin nicht persönlich involviert 

Maik


----------



## Don Pablo (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Also in diesem Fall geht es weder um Auftragsbestätigungen oder ähnliches.
Fakt ist doch, dass der Betroffene einen Anruf erhalten hat zwecks Beratung über Providerwechsel. Wie würdet ihr reagieren, wenn ihr der Zusendung von Infos zustimmt und stattdessen dann eine Auftragsbestätigung erhaltet? Genau das ist dem hier nämlich passiert. Insofern ist keine Leistung erwünscht und gefordert. Demnach auch ein Gebührenbescheid ME reine [.....].

_Wort vorsichtshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gebührenfalle durch tel. Beratung (Providerwechsel)*

Ja da gebe ich Dir Recht.

Aber im falle dessen, wer sagt denn das derjenige also nennen wir Ihn mal Beschwerdeführer, wenn dieser die Infos nicht Wahrheitsgemäß gemacht hat?

Was ist denn, wenn der Provider schon am Telefon dem Beschwerdeführer mitteilt, das er eine solche Bestätigung erhält?

Alles andere ist Mitmaßen oder an den haaren herbeigezogen, das kann man hier nicht klären.

Richtig ist, wenn es nur ein Angebot oder Werbeschreiben gewesen sein sollte an dem Beschwerdeführer und es aber dann doch zu einer AB kam, dann ist es nicht i.O.

Zur Sicherheit würde ich, als privat Person oder Gewerbetreibender dennoch immer Wiedersprechen zur Rechtssicherheit.
Aber dennoch ist ein "Kaufmännisches Bestätigungsschreiben" rechtlich schon was ganz anderes und auch nur unter Gewerbetreibende möglich.

Also kurzum, wenn der Beschwerdeführer an den falschen Richter kommt ist er im Vertrag, kommt er an den richtigen aus seiner Sicht und Aussage dann kann er die AB in den Müll schmeissen.

Deshalb waren meine Anmerkungen auch nur als Tip zu verstehen. ich bin kein Anwalt oder Richter.

maik


----------

